# Angry Goat Decals??



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone know where to get these?? The one I'm really having trouble finding is the steering wheel one. I found ones for the front and back of the car though there not as good quality as they used to be... Let me know if anywhere knows where to get the one for the steering wheel and the good ones... Thanks


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Post up info if you find them, I would also be interested. those are cool.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I also have a set of the decals in your pic. I got them from a guy with the handle of AngryGoat back in 2006 but they are out of business. Check out this thread on LS1GTO.com to see the whole story.
Angry Goat (Official thread) - LS1GTO.com Forums

The only ones that come close are from House of Graphics @ GTO : House of Grafx, Your One Stop Vinyl Graphics Shop .You might want to give them a call to see if they will make the steering wheel goat.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

68OldGoat said:


> I also have a set of the decals in your pic. I got them from a guy with the handle of AngryGoat back in 2006 but they are out of business. Check out this thread on LS1GTO.com to see the whole story.
> Angry Goat (Official thread) - LS1GTO.com Forums
> 
> The only ones that come close are from House of Graphics @ GTO : House of Grafx, Your One Stop Vinyl Graphics Shop .You might want to give them a call to see if they will make the steering wheel goat.



Luckily i still have the steering wheel one on my car... I lost the ones on the front and rear emblems though cause i just got my car painted and they got me new badges... I've checked out house of graphics (which ill probably end up ordering) but there quality of the goat just isn't the same as the old ones. They really the only ones left making it at all??


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

They are the only ones I have found that even come close to the 06 design and are also made as an overlay for the Pontiac emblems. I did find an old email address for the original maker if you want to try to email him at [email protected]. 
Funny thing though, he is Mustang guy who works in IT from Overland Park Kansas who likes "spanking anything GM". The other person involved with distributing the original decals was [email protected]. You might want to see if he has any extras laying around/left over from the original run.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

68OldGoat said:


> ...works in IT from Overland Park Kansas...


Bump for a dup of me!


----------



## Slickgoat05 (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn any word from the guy who sold those?...I want one! :cool


----------



## lkn4trouble (Aug 29, 2010)

Front & rear emblem overlay decals fit any 04-06 GTO - $24.99 : House of Grafx, Your One Stop Vinyl Graphics Shop


----------



## Slickgoat05 (Aug 19, 2012)

those r cool, but do you have any for the steering wheel?


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

lkn4trouble said:


> Front & rear emblem overlay decals fit any 04-06 GTO - $24.99 : House of Grafx, Your One Stop Vinyl Graphics Shop


I jordered a set of those a few days ago cause i don't think ill be able to find the original ones again.. 
But if someones ends up having one turn up let me know!


----------



## rspiller1 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be ordering a set this weekend. Gotta lo e the angry goat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide App


----------

